# avseq01.dat von SVCD kopieren --> Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler

## Inte

Mein DVD-R/CD-RW Laufwerk funktioniert fast einwandfrei (Diablo läuft, MPlayer spielt DVDs & SVCDs ab). Nur kann ich den Inhalt einer SVCD (/mnt/cdrom/mpgav/avseq01.dat) nicht auf die Platte kopieren. Ich erhalte immer die folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
tokra@186-emil mpegav $ cp avseq01.dat ~/

cp: Lesen von »avseq01.dat«: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler

```

Es wird zwar ein Dummy angelegt, aber das war's schon.

```

tokra@186-emil tokra $ ls -la ~/avseq01.dat

-r-xr-xr-x    1 tokra    users           0 2003-07-31 17:07 /home/tokra/avseq01.dat

```

Existiert da vielleicht irgendein ?SVCD?-Dateisystem, daß ich nicht in den Kernel einkompilliert habe? Allerdings verstehe ich dann nicht, warum volname /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 mir die richtige Bezeichnung der CD anzeigt.

Soweit ich weiß, liest MPlayer von SVCDs nur RAW-Daten. Das könnte zumindest erklären, warum die Wiedergabe funktioniert.

Irgendwelche Ideen oder Anmerkungen?

-=Inte=-

----------

## pYrania

Liegt normalerweise an Kratzern auf der CD oder ähnlichem.

Bei sauberen CDs sollte es funktionieren.

----------

## Inte

 *pYrania wrote:*   

> Liegt normalerweise an Kratzern auf der CD oder ähnlichem.
> 
> Bei sauberen CDs sollte es funktionieren.

 

Erstmal danke für den Tipp, ABER dann müßten alle (S)VCDs die ich getestet habe hinüber sein! Sind sie leider/zum Glück nicht. Zudem sind es verschiedene Rohlinge gewesen, die auch noch von unterschiedlichen Brennern getoastet wurden.

-=Inte=-

----------

## pYrania

Seltsam. Bei mir kommt das nur ca. bei jeder 20. CD (meist die, die ich verliehen hatte...) und diese weisen jedesmal kratzer oder schlimmeres auf.

Leider weiss ich nicht, woran es sonst liegen koennte.

----------

## Robelix

Du kannst mal probieren mit readcd einen c2scan zu machen. (Wenn ein Laufwerk das kann - die Meisten Brenner können's)

Robelix

----------

## Inte

 *Robelix wrote:*   

> Du kannst mal probieren mit readcd einen c2scan zu machen. (Wenn ein Laufwerk das kann - die meisten Brenner können's)
> 
> Robelix

 

Meiner kann es auch.  :Cool:  Aber was will readcd mir damit sagen ...  :Surprised: 

```
tokra@186-emil tokra $ readcd -c2scan

Capacity: 349953 Blocks = 699906 kBytes = 683 MBytes = 716 prMB

Sectorsize: 2048 Bytes

readcd: Input/output error. mode select g1: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  55 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0A 18 00 00 00 26 00 00 00

Sense Key: 0x5 Illegal Request, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x26 Qual 0x00 (invalid field in parameter list) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid)

cmd finished after 0.019s timeout 40s

Copy from SCSI (0,0,0) disk to file '/dev/null'

end:    349953

addr:   349953 cnt: 87

Time total: 234.032sec

Read 904273.08 kB at -0.- kB/sec.

C2 errors total: 0 bytes in 0 sectors on disk

C2 errors rate: 0.000000%

C2 errors on worst sector: 0, sectors with 100+ C2 errors: 0

```

... bzw.: Was jetzt?  :Shocked: 

-=Inte=-

----------

## keeney

zum kopiern von (s)vcd's auf platte benoetigst du vcdxrip. ist bei vcdimager mit dabei

----------

## Robelix

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *Robelix wrote:*   Du kannst mal probieren mit readcd einen c2scan zu machen. (Wenn ein Laufwerk das kann - die meisten Brenner können's)
> 
> Robelix 
> 
> Meiner kann es auch.  Aber was will readcd mir damit sagen ... 
> ...

 

Irgendwie scheint readcd gewisse Probleme zu haben überhaupt auf's Laufwerk zuzugreifen. Woran's genau liegt, diese Sorte ist mir noch nicht untergekommen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Copy from SCSI (0,0,0) disk to file '/dev/null'
> 
> ...

 

Dann scheint's doch zu funktionieren, oder doch nicht? -0 kb/sec ist doch etwas kurios. Ansonsten sollte es so aussehen wenn die Disk in Bester Ordnung ist. In dem Fall würd' ich aber zuerst mal prüfen ob's wirklich Fehler findet:

Man nehme eine AOL-CD (oder sonst irgendeine nutzlos herumliegende Scheibe), zerkratze sie ordentlich. Da sollte ein c2-scan dann tausende Fehler finden.

Robelix

----------

## Inte

Das Problem ist ganz einfach zu lösen. Die DAT-Datei ist nur ein Dummy File ist um Windows den RAW-Zugriff zu ermöglichen.

 *MPlayer Homepage wrote:*   

> About .DAT files:
> 
> The ~600 MB file visible on the first track of the mounted VCD is not a real file! It is a so called ISO gateway, created to allow Windows to handle such tracks (Windows does not allow raw device access to applications at all). Under Linux you cannot copy or play such files (they contain garbage). Under Windows it is possible as its iso9660 driver emulates the raw reading of tracks in this file. To play a .DAT file you need the kernel driver which can be found in the Linux version of PowerDVD. It has a modified iso9660 filesystem (vcdfs/isofs-2.4.X.o) driver, which is able to emulate the raw tracks through this shadow .DAT file. If you mount the disc using their driver, you can copy and even play .DAT files with mplayer. But it will not work with the standard iso9660 driver of the Linux kernel! Use the -vcd option instead. Alternatives for VCD copying are the new cdfs kernel driver (not part of the official kernel) that shows CD sessions as image files and cdrdao, a bit-by-bit CD grabbing/copying application.

 

Um die Datei auf die Platte zu kopieren, benutze ich nun "vcdxrip" aus dem vcdimager Paket.

Nochmal danke an alle, die mir bei der Lösung geholfen haben.

-=Inte=-

----------

## haarbi

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Das Problem ist ganz einfach zu lösen. Die DAT-Datei ist nur ein Dummy File ist um Windows den RAW-Zugriff zu ermöglichen.
> 
>  *MPlayer Homepage wrote:*   About .DAT files:
> 
> The ~600 MB file visible on the first track of the mounted VCD is not a real file! It is a so called ISO gateway, created to allow Windows to handle such tracks (Windows does not allow raw device access to applications at all). Under Linux you cannot copy or play such files (they contain garbage). Under Windows it is possible as its iso9660 driver emulates the raw reading of tracks in this file. To play a .DAT file you need the kernel driver which can be found in the Linux version of PowerDVD. It has a modified iso9660 filesystem (vcdfs/isofs-2.4.X.o) driver, which is able to emulate the raw tracks through this shadow .DAT file. If you mount the disc using their driver, you can copy and even play .DAT files with mplayer. But it will not work with the standard iso9660 driver of the Linux kernel! Use the -vcd option instead. Alternatives for VCD copying are the new cdfs kernel driver (not part of the official kernel) that shows CD sessions as image files and cdrdao, a bit-by-bit CD grabbing/copying application. 
> ...

 

ich kriegs nicht hin, wie machst du das?

...hier mal ein versuch:

```
bash-2.05b$ vcdxrip -C /dev/cdroms/cdrom1

   INFO: extracting avseq01.mpg... (start lsn 750 (+350862))

fopen(): Permission denied

bash-2.05b$ su

Password:

bash-2.05b# vcdxrip -C /dev/cdroms/cdrom1

   INFO: extracting avseq01.mpg... (start lsn 750 (+350862))

++ WARN: encountered non-form2 sector -- leaving loop

   INFO: Writing XML description to `videocd.xml'...

   INFO: done

```

...wie man sieht gings als user nicht.

und dann hier das ergebnis:

```

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root            0 Sep  8 20:06 avseq01.mpg

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          997 Sep  8 20:01 videocd.xml

```

...ziemlich leer also das ganze, funktioniert logischerweise auch nicht  :Mr. Green: 

achja das ist wie man sieht ne svcd ...vielleicht liegts ja daran. aber sag doch bitte wie der genaue befehl lautet den du eintippst. tnx

----------

## Inte

 *haarbi wrote:*   

> ich kriegs nicht hin, wie machst du das?
> 
> ...hier mal ein versuch:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ich habe einfach die Standart-Parameter benutzt:

```
vcdxrip -C /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 -p
```

Hast Du in der /etc/fstab Dein CD-Rom folgendermaßen eingebunden?

```
/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro,user          0 0
```

Nur so eine Idee.

-=Inte=-

----------

